# Press Releases - $75



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

On top of all my other services such as SEO and PPC i'm going to offer for a real short time (at this price anyways) a full press release write up and syndication. I've been doing this for a few and some want it monthly and others when something special is going on like a sale or anniversary and what not. Press releases help your search engine rankings and bring instant traffic once released to hundreds of news sites.

Here's what you will get: I will write a quality press release and submit it to SBWire which is a paid subscription for me and it's not cheap.

Includes syndication to over 250 media sites.
Includes distribution to Associated Press journalists and editors.
Your press release is submitted to major search engines and news search engines.

*This is for PFF members only, I won't do it at this price for long.

*Also let me know if you need help ranking your website, i can offer members some very competitive prices on SEO.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright gonna drop this down to $50 for a short while, if you own a business or need a website promoted this is your ticket. I can't keep it here for long, just looking to recoup some of my syndication membership fee. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Holler at me when you get my way. Well have a cold beer or hot coffe


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I think this is well worth the $. Chad does monthly work for us and does an excellent job!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

@BigDaddy - Sounds good, look forward to it!

@Josh - Thanks again!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wanted to show you a sample, got Josh's PR in google news. Here's the actual PR: http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/2636...bowfishing-servicing-the-panhandle-of-florida


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'd really like to hook this up soon


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

@Bigdaddy - Just let me know when you are ready.


----------

